# Picture of Cargo net?



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Odd question, but can someone post a picture of a genuine GM cargo net for the Cruze? I am specifically interested in the loops that wrap around the hooks that screw into the stock holes.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2016 Cruze Limited and Eco Accessories | Chevrolet

CARGO NET, BLACK for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze | 96958416 | GMPartsPros.net


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jim Frye said:


> 2016 Cruze Limited and Eco Accessories | Chevrolet
> 
> CARGO NET, BLACK for 2015 Chevrolet Cruze | 96958416 | GMPartsPros.net


I need to see the ends that attach to the hooks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here you go. This is the GM Cargo Net in my 2012 ECO MT.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I use two, both with similar loops. I continue to use my 2006 Sonata net & I stole a Cobalt net when I rented one, took the Key Fob as well, don't know why? Using both nets I can secure my items like an ice chest without any movement


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

obermd said:


> Here you go. This is the GM Cargo Net in my 2012 ECO MT.


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One other thing - there are no hooks to hold the bottom of the net in place. This is done by gravity.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> One other thing - there are no hooks to hold the bottom of the net in place. This is done by gravity.


And that to me is the weakness in this design. I prefer the ones that also tether on the bottom. I practically don't use mine on the Cruze.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

obermd said:


> One other thing - there are no hooks to hold the bottom of the net in place. This is done by gravity.


I don't know as gravity has failed me a time or two? Why do we not have bottom connections for the hooks. I know my Sonata also didn't have a bottom fasteners and I'm not sure my CRV or the Subaru had them?


----------



## CREWZIN (Dec 1, 2013)

My PT Cruiser has them top and bottom. :grin:


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I use mine all the time, but it doesn't hold that much. I can only get about 3 paper grocery bags in it. I like Eddy's idea of using two nets. I will keep my eyes open for a second one.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Monatana had top & bottom hooks. In a tailgate situation it's just about a necessity. My wife's Solara has top & bottom hooks. I find it easier to get stuff in and out of the net in my Cruze.


----------

